# How much to hand feed an adult bird.



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok, I've been all over looking, but can only find how much to feed a baby. Well, I have an older convalescing bird. He was skin and bones when I found him. He's been on Baytril for a week, and Metronidozole for 4 days. He is considerably better than he was, and seems to be on the mend, but is not yet eating on his own. I've been hand feeding him, but he's not gaining any weight. I was feeding 24cc 3-4x a day. Now that he seems to be more "with it" preening alot etc... I'm upping his food to see if I can actually put weight on him. But I don't want to over do it. He was skin and bones when I found him, he is still VERY skinny. I've worked up to today feeding 40cc 3x a day. I've done it twice, he seems fine with it. Does this sound like an ok amount? or should I not feed that much at a sitting. I've read so much conflicting information. I just don't want to hurt him, but I want him to actually gain, instead of just "get by" 
I'm using KT Exact with babyfood peas, and every other day applesauce instead of the peas. I'm still medicating through this week. Just want to know what a normal range of CC per feeding. Just so I know if I'm close.
-Mudsow


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it varies from bird to bird, based on rate of digestion, etc. If his crop can easily accomodate the 40 cc -- he's not regurgitating, crop is emptying, etc., then I'd say that's probably fine. You'll find varying recommendations on how much is enough/too much/etc.-- I went through the same thing last year with a rescue. I ended up giving about 30 cc a feeding after some trial and error -- 3 to 4 times a day. 

There are a couple of options you can try for weight gain -- some people add nutrical (a supplement for dogs and cats) to the formula -- I've never used it, but have heard it is safe and a good source of calories. You can also try making the formula a bit thicker, or start feeding some seeds by hand (or defrosted peas and corn). 

Depending what was ailing the bird, sometimes weight gain takes a while -- do you know what was wrong with him specifically (or was this a best-guess situation)? I know how scary it is when a bird is that skeletal ... but it sounds like yours is improving, so you are on the right track with something.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Agree with minimonkey. Each bird is individual. I have used the Nutrical, by adding it with the formula. Give him time and he will gain the weight back. If he was sick, then he will have to get well first. Just make sure his crop is emptying between feedings.


----------

